# Schlauchboot aber welches?



## raubfischer1993 (22. Februar 2016)

Hi 
Ich suche ein Schlauchboot was für 2 personen sein soll also so ab 3m und mi alu oder holzboden ,was könnt ihr da so empfehlen preisbudget so bis 800 euro.
 Das boot soll überwiegend für Talsperren und versch. Gewässer in Holland sein.
 Jetzt habe ich schon viel im Internet gelesen das viele von schlauchis abraten wie seht ihr das??

 Mfg.Patrick


----------



## armine92 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Ich spiele auch seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mir ein Schlauchboot zu holen. Unter anderem für Baggerseen und evtl auch mal für die Talsperre. Besonders der Aspekt der Mobilität und der Preis ist für mich ein wirklich positiver Aspekt. Allerdings bin auch ich noch skeptisch was die Sicherheit und die Stabilität betrifft. Nach längerem einlesen komme ich für mich zu dem Entschluss das die Sicherheit insofern man eine Schwimmweste trägt durchaus gut gegeben ist. In mehreren Videos und auch Berichten sieht man das es auch durch aus gut möglich ist stabil in einem Schlauchboot zu stehen. Soweit jedenfalls meine Einschätzung die allerdings ohne große Praxis Erfahrung von mir aktuell so gefasst wurde.

Ich habe insbesondere die Schlauboote von Alpuna Nautic im Blick, mit Aluboden und einer Länge zwischen 2,60-3,00 sowie einem Heckspiegel. Auf der Seite von www.angel-Schlageter.de findest du diese.

Bei eBay findet man auch einige Kunstoff Boote im selben Preissegment bei Interesse suche ich die Links mal raus. Die boote haben meist eine Länge um die 2,70 was für 2 Leute noch okay wäre. Der Nachteil ist aus meiner Sicht das man Platz haben muss dieses unterzubringen und alleine schlechter handhaben kann. Und da ich auch mal alleine los will und ich keine Garage oder ähnliches zur Verfügung habe ist dies aktuell noch ein negativ Kriterium.

Hoffentlich können andere mit Praxis Erfahrung auch noch weiter und besser zur Lösungsfindung beitragen. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Hi,

gerade bei Nutzung mit zwei Personen kann ich nur zur Big Catch-Serie von Zeepter raten die Boote sind etwas breiter als die normalen 70cm im Innenraum.
Ich selber habe eins mit 3m und Aluboden, bekomme es im Notfall noch alleine ins und aus dem Wasser, muss es dann aber über den Boden ziehen. Preis-Leistung finde ich bei Zeepter jedenfalls astrein.

Grüße JK


----------



## raubfischer1993 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Erstmal schonmal danke für die Antworten.

@armine92 ja denke auch auf jeden fall das bei den schlauchbooten in dem preissegment die sicherheit soweit gegeben ist habe mich letzte woche mit einem unterhalten der mit einem schlauchboot auch regelmäsig auf der ostsee unterwegs ist (ufernah) und selbst da keine probleme hat.
Im Bereich Kunststoffboote habe ich mich auch  schon ein wenig schlau gemacht weil ich das auch als alternative ganz gut fand aber bei den kunststoffbooten muss man immer drauf auchten was die für eine max. Traglast haben habe mehrere gesehen die nur bis 200kg hatten.Aber wäre nett wenn du mir die links raussuchen könntest.

@jkc danke die boote von zeepter habe ich mir auch angeguckt gehabt und da ist mir das big Catch auch sofort ins auge gefallen wegen der breite. Wäre auch noch mit am interessantesten weil ich ja auch noch 2 drehsitze befestigen möchte und da macht die breite ja schon viel aus.Und Preisleistung ist eh super. Wie lange dauert es das Boot aufzubauen wenn man übung drin hat ?

Mfg.Patrick


----------



## Nevisthebrave (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gerade bei Nutzung mit zwei Personen kann ich nur zur Big Catch-Serie von Zeepter raten die Boote sind etwas breiter als die normalen 70cm im Innenraum.
> Ich selber habe eins mit 3m und Aluboden, bekomme es im Notfall noch alleine in und aus dem Wasser, muss es dann aber über den Boden ziehen. Preis-Leistung finde ich bei Zeepter jedenfalls astrein.
> ...



ja, genau das hab ich auch. mit Aluboden. für 2 Mann mit leichtem
Spinntackle genau richtig. Habs seit 3 Jahren. Ist sehr oft in Benutzung. Wird zusammengepackt gelagert, selten gereinigt und nie getrocknet. Also eigentlich alles falsch gemacht. Aber noch nie 
n Loch, lässt keine Luft, Klebeverbindungen halten!!! Alles super!
Bin doch erstaunt was das Material alles mitmacht.
Also klare Kaufempfehlung!
Lg Marcel


----------



## Nevisthebrave (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Aufbau komplett mit Fusspumpe ca. 12 min.
Aluboden einlegen ist die ersten Male etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Nach etwas Übung aber leicht hinzukriegen. Im Winter bei Null Grad ist
das Material etwas härter, da wird's manchmal allein etwas fickerig die
seitlichen Stinger rein und rauszubekommen. 
aber für den Preis ein HammerSchlauchboot!!!


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Hi, ich brauche fürs Big Catch allein ca. 20Minuten, habe aber weitaus weniger Übung im Aufbau und meist kämpfe ich ne Weile mit dem Boden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Peter W (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Hallo, ich habe auch ein Zeepter in 3m mit Aluboden, kann zwar nach einer Saison noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen mit dir teilen, aber die Stabilität ist 1A und das Fahrverhalten mit nem 8Ps 2takter in Gleitfahrt ist auch in Ordnung und gut zu manövrieren. Beim Spinfischen zu stehen find ich keineswegs wackelig, wie das bei einem Druckluftboden wäre kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich fahre damit auf der Donau und habe auch bei meterhohen Wellen vom Schiffsverkehr nicht das geringste Gefühl von Unsicherheit (dabei aber sitzend und mit anhalten). Ich denke der einzige weg so ein Boot zu versenken ist es 2 von 3 Kammern gleichzeitig aufzureißen.

Ich brauche alleine zum Aufbau inklusive Angelsachen und alles aus dem Auto ausladen etwa 20 min wenn ich schnell greife, das Boot alleine ist in etwa 10-12 minuten machbar.
Wenn du das Boot wirklich überwiegend zu 2t nutzen willst empfehle ich dir doch zu einem 3,3m zu greifen, denn bei 3m hast du eine Innenraumlänge von 2m und da machen 30cm mehr einen deutlichen Unterschied, denn mit etwas Gepäck(Tank, 2 Rucksäcke, 2 Spinnfischtaschen, Getränke/Essen, Kescher, der Haufen behördlich vorgeschriebener Dinge wie Schwimmwesten, Anker,...) wird es schnell mal etwas (zu) kuschelig und man hat kaum noch platz für die Beine.

Viel spaß beim Bootsfischen!


----------



## raubfischer1993 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

schonmal danke für eure ganzen antworten und Bilder haben mir schonmal sehr weiter geholfen und die zeepter boote stehen ganz oben erstmal auf der liste.


----------



## Stefan111x (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Hallo,

 ich nutze dieses und bin sehr zufrieden!
 Das Boot ist von HPS Boot mit 3,60 Meter Länge.

 Aufbau und zu Wasser lassen geht auch dank den Sliprädern gut alleine.
 Damit war ich schon auf der Ostsee vor Rügen sowie zum Spinnangeln im Bodden. Stehen kann man da auch zu 2 problemlos!

 Bei Fragen einfach Fragen.

 Gruß Stefan


----------



## werner642 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Hallo.Ich habe ein Zepter 3.6m.Einfach spitze.Das kommt mit nach Norwegen mit 15 PS Suzuki zum Kuestenangeln in Nordnorwegen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910C mit Tapatalk


----------



## larsdadrummer (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Nabend,

ich habe auch ein Zeepter mit Aluboden, allerdings 4,00m. Bin super zufrieden und kann es für den Preis sehr empfehlen!


----------



## Ises (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Wo hast du das denn gekauft?!


----------



## k1ng (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305457

 Schau mal hier:
 Kann dir auch das Zeepter Big Catch empfehlen
 Vor 2 Tagen war grad eins bei ebay Kleinanzeigen im Angebot.

 Gruß


----------



## Ises (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Ich glaube, ich wäre ein wenig skeptisch, was ein gebrauchtes Schlauchboot angeht. Aber vielleicht war das von Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ja auch neu.


----------



## Mephitis (5. März 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Nabend, 

hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen ein gebrauchtes sehr gut erhaltenes  Schlauchi mit GFK Rumpf 3 Meter zum fairen Preis bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Erste Probefahrten waren Top und das Stehen überhaupt  kein Problem.  Wird derzeit zum Angelboot modifiziert, so dass es demnächst in der Ijssel zum Einsatz kommt. 

Gruß Danny


----------



## esox1000 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Hallo
ich besitze ein 3,20 Meter Quicksilver Schlauchboot mit flachem
Festrumpf (RIB)., nach und nach optimiert.
Durch den festen Boden und die Schläuche ist dieser Bootstyp
extrem kippstabil, und zum stehend angeln gibt es nix besseres.
Nachteilig ist wie bei jedem Schlauchi der geringere Platz im Vergleich zum gleichlangen Standard Boot.
Und natürlich braucht man bei dieser Bauart zwingend einen
Trailer.

cu esox


----------



## Loxor (4. April 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Du machst mit vernünftigen Marken wie zeepter zodiac bombard quicksilver sportex missioncraft absolut nichts falsch. 

Ich habe ein 3,20m mit Holzboden. Wenn du es alleine zu Wasser lassen möchtest, empfehle ich einen slipwagen oder die bereits erwähnten slipräder. 

Habe mein Boot gebraucht gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden. Also man kann auch gebraucht kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## allegoric (4. April 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Ich habe ein 3,30m baugleich zu Missioncraft. Nun ja, als Einstiegsboot ist das ganz witzig. Hat aber auch ein paar Nachteile, die viele hier immer vergessen, wenn es um Schlauchboote geht:

1) Zum Aufbau gehört auch ein Abbau. Da sind mit Tragen (wuchte erst mal 45 Kilo alleine), rein ins Auto, raus aus dem Auto, Dreck im Auto, Aufbau, alles ans Boot puzzeln gut und gern 15 Min zu zweit und 20 Min alleine rum. Das muss man auch im Dunkeln machen ;-)

2) Kippstabilität: Nuja, ich weiß nicht, was alles unter kippstabil gilt, aber bei ner gewissen Welle, da reicht Windstärke 3 aufn Bodden aus, ist es mitn Stehen für einige nicht mehr drin. Kein Vergleich zu Festrumpf-Schlauchi oder nem > 1,70 breiten Boot mit entsprechender Rumpfform und Gewicht.

3) Sitzen aufn Schlauch wird nach paar Stunden echt haarig. Je weiter man fährt, desto krasser wird das.

4) Platzangebot: extrem wenig bei <4m

5) Sitzhöhe: ist fast wie knien und nicht sonderlich bequem, da keine Rückenstütze o.ä.

Schlauchi ist ein tolles Einstiegsboot und schön portabel (BESONDERS mit Sliprädern!!!), mehr aber auch nicht und man sollte bei der Länge keine Wunder erwarten.

Sollte die Chance zu nem Trailer am Auto bestehen und bisschen mehr Geld über sein, dann lieber nen preiswerten Gebrauchtkahn in der Größe ab 4m. Da hat man auf Stillgewässer wirklich seinen Spaß.


----------



## Loxor (5. April 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 3,30m baugleich zu Missioncraft. Nun ja, als Einstiegsboot ist das ganz witzig. Hat aber auch ein paar Nachteile, die viele hier immer vergessen, wenn es um Schlauchboote geht:
> 
> 1) Zum Aufbau gehört auch ein Abbau. Da sind mit Tragen (wuchte erst mal 45 Kilo alleine), rein ins Auto, raus aus dem Auto, Dreck im Auto, Aufbau, alles ans Boot puzzeln gut und gern 15 Min zu zweit und 20 Min alleine rum. Das muss man auch im Dunkeln machen ;-)
> 
> ...



Gebe dir vollkommen recht. Das Problem wird ja meistens sein, dass man gerade nicht die Möglichkeit hat mit einem Trailer zu arbeiten. 

Ich hätte schon längst, ein vernünftiges Boot, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte den Trailer abzustellen. Wobei ich selbst dann erstmal überlege würde, mein Schlauchboot weiter zu benutzen, aber eben aufgebaut lagern. 

Das würde den lästigen auf und Abbau ersparen. 

Ich habe ja auch ein 3,20m Schlauchboot mit Holzboden und überlege ob ich nicht auf ein bananaboot oder portaboot umsteigen sollte. 

Der auf und Abbau des Schlauchboots und das Slippen nervt mich schon etwas, da es gerade alleine nicht so einfach machbar ist. 

Meine Überlegungen gehen dahin, ein kleineres Boot mit ca 270cm länge und Hochdruck oder lattenboden zu nehmen oder eben Richtung Faltboot.

Diese Überlegungen gehen schon seit 2 Wochen so und ich finde leider einfach nicht die richtige Antwort  

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## allegoric (5. April 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*

Ich habe mein Schlauchboot lange Zeit aufn Trailer gehabt, nachdem ich das Aufbauen satt hatte. Gute Schlauchis haben aufgrund des dickeren Gummis schon ein gewisses Gewicht. Ein 3,30er wiegt immer so um die 50 Kilo (außer Luftdruckboden). Ich kann nur empfehlen eine Garage anzumieten und auf dem Trailer das Boot. Das hat bei mir auf jeden Fall den Funfaktor gehörig erhöht. So konnte ich auch deutlich weitere Strecken überbrücken und Urlaub gestalten. Mit nem Schlauchi im Kofferraum ist dieser voll.

Später kam dann der Alukahn aufn Trailer und seitdem liegt mein armes Schlauchi in der Garage rum. Weiß nicht, ob ichs verkaufen soll, mein Herz hängt da noch dran .

Richtig geil ist mitn Schlauchi und nen Benziner hinten dran. So ein Funfaktor gibt's mit keinem anderen Boot .


----------



## oettingerlocke (8. April 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber welches?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Schlauchboot lange Zeit aufn Trailer gehabt, nachdem ich das Aufbauen satt hatte. Gute Schlauchis haben aufgrund des dickeren Gummis schon ein gewisses Gewicht. Ein 3,30er wiegt immer so um die 50 Kilo (außer Luftdruckboden). Ich kann nur empfehlen eine Garage anzumieten und auf dem Trailer das Boot. Das hat bei mir auf jeden Fall den Funfaktor gehörig erhöht. So konnte ich auch deutlich weitere Strecken überbrücken und Urlaub gestalten. Mit nem Schlauchi im Kofferraum ist dieser voll.
> 
> Später kam dann der Alukahn aufn Trailer und seitdem liegt mein armes Schlauchi in der Garage rum. Weiß nicht, ob ichs verkaufen soll, mein Herz hängt da noch dran .
> 
> Richtig geil ist mitn Schlauchi und nen Benziner hinten dran. So ein Funfaktor gibt's mit keinem anderen Boot .



........................   geb ich Dir recht...haben nen 3,1o m von Zodiac....wiegt 38 kg  mit 5 PS Suzuki  kommt das sogar ins gleiten....fahre damit auch auf der Ostsee...aber nur so weit das ich das Ufer noch sehe


----------

